# How much power can an original engine handle?



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

I wonder the limits of an original engine.
How much torque and how many hp.
My engine has about 400 hp and 500 Nm and is stil alive but to be honest, I hardly use max. power.


----------



## mkV Fanatic (Oct 23, 2014)

From what I've read and gathered (and I'm no expert) but it seems like everyone seems to think and say 450-500lb torque is about the limit. But what I'm not sure is is that the engines limit or the trans and drivetrain limit. I'm assuming that you have a 6 speed that you matted to that engine? It seems the 6 speeds can hold more torque than the 5 speed that the 2.5's come with. But then again the same 5 speed was used in the 1.8T's and the early MKV diesel engines so it has to be just as good.


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

mkV Fanatic said:


> From what I've read and gathered (and I'm no expert) but it seems like everyone seems to think and say 450-500lb torque is about the limit. But what I'm not sure is is that the engines limit or the trans and drivetrain limit. I'm assuming that you have a 6 speed that you matted to that engine? It seems the 6 speeds can hold more torque than the 5 speed that the 2.5's come with. But then again the same 5 speed was used in the 1.8T's and the early MKV diesel engines so it has to be just as good.


450-500 lbs, about 600-650 Nm, torque is a lot more than I thought!
Although my question was meant for the engine, you are right of course to mension trans and drivetrain, thanks about that.
The trans I use at the moment is a hybrid one: a combination of 02C and 02S, so 6 speed and syncro.
I hope to get answers on my question from 2.5 turbo owners, they are the ones who have some experience.
How more answers, how easyer to decide which parts should be changed at a certain power level.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

stef 4x4 said:


> I wonder the limits of an original engine.
> How much torque and how many hp.
> My engine has about 400 hp and 500 Nm and is stil alive but to be honest, I hardly use max. power.


As in stock bottom end?

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

killerbunny said:


> As in stock bottom end?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


Yes, almost. The only mods are: oil injectors for the piston bottom cooling and crank main cap bolts from the TTRS.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

stef 4x4 said:


> Yes, almost. The only mods are: oil injectors for the piston bottom cooling and crank main cap bolts from the TTRS.


Didn't know the oil squirters were different between the two motors, good to know. 

Think there are a few around 400 whp and slightly less ft-lb of torque on stock motors, but I would not want to go any higher. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

There really isn't enough data to say...meaning not enough people have blown up the stock motor and reported it. You'll hear the 400whp figure quoted, and that was from like one build and one dyno run, so I wouldn't trust it. I made about 350whp on a stock motor for a little while and rebuilt/built when timing jumped (not related to power).


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

TrillyPop said:


> There really isn't enough data to say...meaning not enough people have blown up the stock motor and reported it. You'll hear the 400whp figure quoted, and that was from like one build and one dyno run, so I wouldn't trust it. I made about 350whp on a stock motor for a little while and rebuilt/built when timing jumped (not related to power).


Thanx for your reaction.
Imo you will read most of the times succes stories, what went wrong is often not reported I think
Íf I am right that should be a pitty, we certainly could learn from those incidents. T


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Interesting topic. There really isn't enough failures out there to make a judgement call. I'm personally tempted to leave my valvetrain completely oem and I'll be running a HTA3582R... my only worry is valve float, but I've got some shims for the springs to try.. 

However I will not be cutting corners on the bottom end: TTRS crank, later chains, slight overbore, forged pistons, rods, arp everything, new bearings etc.. aiming for 600whp on full boost, will be run day to day around 450whp though, thus the decision to leave the head alone.


----------

